# New Age Living Vertical Sausage Casing Stuffer | 3L 8lbs Capacity



## tropics (Dec 13, 2016)

Use this for the first time today,this is my first vertical stuffer (nice)

I was asked to do a review,I could not find a start new post in the review section,so here it is

The main body is very heavy duty,clamped to a folding table

will use a large cutting board next time













100_5011.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016






Stuffing tubes twist into the body,I would have liked longer 













100_5014.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016






The crank is very easy to turn I only did a 2 1/2 lb. test batch













100_5015.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016


















100_5017.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016


















100_5019.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016






Another attempt at linking LOL













100_5023.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016


















100_5025.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016






Clean up is easier with this then my cannon













100_5027.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016


















100_5028.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016






Had enough meat left in the bottom and tube to make 3 patties

I know there must be some tricks on getting more meat out,this was my first use

Overall I am very satisfied with it !! 

Richie


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks great buddy. Enjoy them!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice to hear it's good so far Richie!

Why would you use a cutting board to attach to next time?  Stability or?


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Nice to hear it's good so far Richie!
> 
> Why would you use a cutting board to attach to next time?  Stability or?


Sorry I did take a pic it does not show the rod that goes from 1 leg to the other.The bottom part of the clamp started loosing its grip.So next time will be on a cutting board clamped to the counter top.













100_5012.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 13, 2016






You can see in the pic it is already tilting

The stuffer is fine it was operator error 

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 13, 2016)

Gotcha!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2016)

Add more Water! That will solve every problem you have!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you can't get all the meat out you can add several pieces of cheap bread on top before running the plunger down. The Lemon stuffer only leaves what's in the tube. Which I push out into the casing with a wood dowel.


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Add more Water! That will solve every problem you have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Case Thanks I knew there was a way. Didn't know their was going to be so much in the bottom,thanks for having my back.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case Thanks I knew there was a way. Didn't know their was going to be so much in the bottom,thanks for having my back.
> 
> Richie


My ancient Enterprise stuffer leaves enough a meat in the bottom that a whole loaf probably wouldn't get it all out. Cheap white bread works best. Another option is to detach the tube, leave casing on tube and feed through. with a wood dowel.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

So it passed the test.

Mine will be here tomorrow.

I email them asking why its taking so long, they replied back with, We have had many orders for this stuffer and we were processing orders.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Add more Water! That will solve every problem you have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats 5 gallons? right


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2016)

nepas said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Add more Water! That will solve every problem you have!
> ...


You guys must know its killing me to drink as much beer as I do with out PIMPL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2016)

Whiskey for my men!







  For my Lem!

Beer for my horses!


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 13, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Whiskey for my men!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This gave me a good laugh!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad to hear it's a good stuffer!

Al


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool Stuffer  nothing like a new toy

Gary


----------



## boykjo (Dec 15, 2016)

It amazes me how many bad reviews there are on this product, The consensus shows that common sense is coming up short when these reviewer's are operating this sausage stuffer. sounds like instructions are "not included" with the unit. You think they would put a small piece of paper in the box with instructions, tips of use and things to avoid. Evidently they don't know nothing about how to use it either.

Congrats on the stuffer Richie and glad its working out.... Now you need to make more.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

boykjo said:


> It amazes me how many bad reviews there are on this product, The consensus shows that common sense is coming up short when these reviewer's are operating this sausage stuffer. sounds like instructions are "not included" with the unit. You think they would put a small piece of paper in the box with instructions, tips of use and things to avoid. Evidently they don't know nothing about how to use it either.
> 
> Congrats on the stuffer Richie and glad its working out.... Now you need to make more.....
> 
> ...


Joe they do include some instructions.

Find a suitable bench or table,clamp the machine on.Twist screw #1 till the machine is fixed on the table.Then curve the handle #2 and install onto gear wheel#3 .

Making Sausage

Put casing on funnel first.Turn the handle counter clockwise to rewind force disk,out of the cask,and move it towards the right side 90 degrees.Fill stuffer move disk back into position.The machine is now ready.

I never seen one operated and I did it. 

Richie


----------



## boykjo (Dec 15, 2016)

Nothing about using excessive force, adding lubrication, mixing meat properly, bottoming out the plunger and not recommended for snack sticks. My cabelas 30 lb stuffer came with several warnings


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Nothing about using excessive force, adding lubrication, mixing meat properly, bottoming out the plunger and not recommended for snack sticks. My cabelas 30 lb stuffer came with several warnings


No Warnings. 

Infact they give you a 60 day warranty of their own,fill in the form send it within 30 days.Then the 3 year goes into affect 

My sausage I only used 3 oz. water for the 2 1/2 pound test.

Richie


----------



## disco (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope you understand when I tell you to get stuffed I mean it in the best way!

Great new toy, Richie!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> I hope you understand when I tell you to get stuffed I mean it in the best way!
> 
> Great new toy, Richie!
> 
> Disco


Disco I hope to use the thing a lot

Thanks Richie


----------

